# full campsites



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

I was wondering how far in advance do you all book camp sites, i've been looking for a site for the bank holiday weekend coming, almost all what I call local sites are full and have been for about two weeks.
i am on a list for two camp sites which are checking thier seasonal pitch holders first before they know if they can fit me on ,what happend to packing the van and just driveing and finding a camp site?


chris :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You've hit this in one ! We've had exactly the same problem and finished up at totally different sites and in totally different parts of the country to where we wanted to go. This has happened in winter when we put it down to there being so few sites open and now the same in summer.

We can't book far in advance for various reasons, can't afford to chance losing a hefty deposit and are feeling a bit down that we can't get where we want to go.

Perhaps a bit of back pedalling to make camping _less_ popular ?



G.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Think a lot depends on where you want to go, must admit I never used to book sites but the last year or si I do as I have found they are getting busier, having said that some CS's are very under used.
Last September I booked a CS in the Lake Distict and they were booked up solid and I was just lucky to get a cancellation slot, whilst up there decided to move on and rolled up at a site 20 odd miles away and found it almost empty very odd


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi, 
You will often find that campsites are full at Bank Holidays, if you can they are to be avoided! If your time is flexable, try the following week when the schools are back, you will find that virtually anywhere will have spaces. If time is not flexable you will have to try to book as early as possible if you are CC or CCC (book online) or `phone for commercial sites, you could be lucky with 5 van sites or if you are a CCC or CC member there are a few THS listed in their magazines which rarely fill up but limited to elsan empty and water.
Malc :lol:


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

Malc unfortunately we have to go in school holidays as we have two rug rats ,I must admit we are going to france for three weeks in july/august for the first time and have booked all of the sites because we didn't want to go all the way to france and stay on aires with the kid as they are quite young and need things to do on site.

chris


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie here, I have mentioned before about supporting your local DA group of C&CC or equivalent in the CC. This is especially useful at the bank Holidays etc.
Talking of which are there any members of the local DA to Chester. Once again I am on the hunt for somwhere to stay. Chester Fairoaks is booked up already  
Please could someone reply via PM if they know of any rallies taking place local to Chester or not too far away.

Thanks in anticipation of help to come

Regards
Julie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Julie

There is a CS ccc that we have stayed on about 8 miles from Chester Mrs & Mrs Oats Carriages Public House Tel 01829 770958 its on page 123 of last years YBSB Think we paid about £8 per night with electric.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I appreciate your point with children, you are limited to holidays. I think that schools and local education people frown on taking children out of school in term time (except when there is a few mm of snow and they close the schools on full pay!)
One of my moans on the clubs is, that more and more they encourage storage parking and seasonal pitches. One I stopped at in the peak district last year had 8 hardstandings in the best position on the site, good views, quiet, near dog walk etc, guess what, all were taken by seasonal pitched caravans!
Its a financial thing, CC sites are even booked up months in advance in holiday times. When the children get older and are able to be left or leave home, you can enjoy the freedom of out of holiday bookings.
Last week I booked for June online a tour of Scotland (East Coast) working up from Boroughbridge to Aberdeen and back via Lakes, booked 7 sites all hardstanding +EHU and every one was available, CCC sites.
Regards Malc


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We have never booked sites and I was a bit miffed to be told by the warder :wink: of one site last year that I "couldn't expect to get a pitch if I didn't book" (he did in fact have a pitch for us :lol: ), we'd never had any trouble before and so I thought he was just being a tad awkward, but when we were away just after Easter this year (after the school holidays) we had to try quite a few sites before finding a place for the Friday and Saturday nights, so it seems that this is the way things are going  Think mid-week is probably easier. The whole point of motorhoming for us is to just drive and decide where to stay when we get there - but I guess we will have to make more use of the CLs and CSs  - or when all else fails squeeze between two lorries in a layby - at least you get an early alarm call there :lol: 

Going to Brecon tomorrow and haven't booked  :lol: 

-H


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

I put it down to those Motorhomers. Off all the time clogging up the campsites. It does not give us M.......whoops


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I thought I would try the CC's new on line booking service, to see if a site had room in a few days time, a reasonable thing to do I thought!

No! Could only tell me vacancies for the next month onwards notihng in the near future, this seems really silly to me alost as bad as the comment I read somewhere that suggested retired folk did not use sites on Bank Holiday periods since they had plenty of time at other times to caravan!

I never do go out on Bank Holidays but feel perhaps all retired folk should next holiday just to make the point we will not be pushed around etc.

John 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi everybody. As I posted in the previous site. I am lucky to be able to go whenever I feel the urge. I stated that Bank Holidays will always be very busy because of school holidays at these times. They also mentioned the high prices charged at these times. It's all down to supply and demand. I am going next week on Monday for 4 days to Reighton Sands. £18 for 2 adults including electric pitch. It's supposed to be for 21ft or less. But they never complained last time I went.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We bought our van because we used it for festivals and shows etc. which means we dont have to book or anything, sites are mainly in fields or parks and the like. However we are going to be using the van for just getting away for the weekend and have been looking forward to deciding on friday morning, to throw a few things in the van and go.
Looks like you are saying thats not an option now as we will need to PLAN, and BOOK. Not things we associate with motorhoming


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

jabber said:


> I thought I would try the CC's new on line booking service, to see if a site had room in a few days time, a reasonable thing to do I thought!
> 
> No! Could only tell me vacancies for the next month onwards notihng in the near future, this seems really silly to me alost as bad as the comment I read somewhere that suggested retired folk did not use sites on Bank Holiday periods since they had plenty of time at other times to caravan!
> 
> John 8)


They are probably fully booked John. I have just come back from a few days away and last weekend the site I was on was full! I also notice that some sites are already full for the August Bank Holiday. FYI the CC servers are not up to the job and some wardens with dial up access are tearing their hair out at how slow it is and those with multiple sized pitches are having real problems when too many large outfits turn up. It wasn't working very well the other night when I tried it but been ok today. I guess it will settle down eventually.


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Isn't it a shame that because sites have to spend so much money to become a "USER FRIENDLY - POLITICALY CORRECT" site that they have had to resort the tactic of pre booking in order to get the money back.

Whatever happened to a field and a stand pipe and using a garage forecourt toilet to empty the elsan.

Oh dear - politicaly incorrect talk - knuckle rapping coming up i fear.

This country definatley needs to get it's act together or we will end up with only "RESIDENTIAL CAMP SITES". and no one will ever be able to just pop off for the weekend and relax.

Having said all that  i am currently trying to find sites to BOOK INTO for the coming bank holiday - not having a lot of luck with where i want to go.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

One thing I found very irritating with many sites was their refusal to accept a booking for one night if there is a bank holiday, or sometimes weekends too in the "peak" season. I tried to do this for long trips (say south Wales to Scotland) doing a round trip and being on my own I was not prepared to drive for 10 hours! Ended up in motorway service stations.

I think I'll stay this side of the Irish Sea in future!

overthehill


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

hymer544

Just found this web site for late bookings,

www.availablepitch.com

Regards

Frank


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is good- ought to go on the "Useful websites" sticky 
Thanks

G.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Not just is this good it is excellent I's just found us a selection of sites for the bank holiday with no sweat at all.

Tell everyone -start it as a thread in it's own right. We must make sure it prospers as it fills a need.  

G.


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Just used the site to find a place for bank holiday

Brilliant site - stored in favourites and should be a link off this site as well


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

cheers Frank 

Brilliant site that has been put at the top of my favorites list :lol:    


many thanks chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I wrote to thank the site owners of AvailablePitch.com for an excellent and useful site and got a reply from Catherine, half of the team, this morning. They have only been in operation for 5 weeks and are motorcaravanners ( Benimar ). 

They ask that we tell campsite owners that we booked via them and pass the word about the site to fellow campers.

Can we make this site into a Sticky moderators -it is in our interests that it prospers ?

G


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

To many on mhf a field with a standpipe & etc is a luxury,,, 
you would be surprised how many wild camp in this country. 
I think the demand by tuggers for extra luxuries on sites has pushed prices up, costs for inspections etc seem to have escalated so with all the red tape many used to let the odd van park cant now cos of this regulation or that


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Tried booking a site for the bank holiday week 28th May on. Struggled to get anything, have managed 2 nights at Cambridge CCC and 2 nights at Clumber Park CCC. Unfortunatly neither site can offer us electric, I know this won't sound a big deal to most but will be the first time we have been away without it. You never know we may get used to it !


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Must book a site myself for this coming B/H.

Hope you've saved me a pitch.  

Regards

Frank


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Many CL's are more like mini-sites now with full facilities and a price to match!
Also, they are frequently occupied by Caravans left on site (what is the point of having mobile accomodation if you intend staying in one place!).

It's nice to use a good site occasionally , but in the main I'm happy if I have a supply of good water, and somewhere I can dispose of my waste.

Generally we don't book more than a few hours ahead because we don't plan a detailed route.


----------

